# XPath in JDOM klappt nicht



## Christian76 (12. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

wollte mein XML Dokument nach den Tags <CREATOR> durchsuchen. Habe allerdings von XPath noch keine Ahnung. Wollte jetzt erstmal folgendes probieren:



```
XPath xpath = XPath.newInstance( "/party/gast/getraenk" );
			List<?> drinkList = xpath.selectNodes( doc_indexxml );
			for ( Object object : drinkList )
			{ 
				Element aktuellesElement= (Element) object;
				System.out.println( aktuellesElement.getValue() );
			}
```

Habe normal das JDOM jar eingebunden in meinem Projekt und dann das Programm gestartet. Folgende Exception wurde geworfen:



> Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jaxen/JaxenException
> at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
> at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
> at org.jdom.xpath.XPath.newInstance(XPath.java:134)
> ...



tja, ich habe keine Ahnung. Muss ich XPath noch runterladen und das seperat einbinden?

Und kann mir jemand die richtige Abfrage für mein Problem nennen?

Machts gut


----------



## Gast (12. Mrz 2008)

Ich glaub, du hast nen Fehler gemacht und die Klasse findet nicht mal die Exception.

Du solltest Jaxen einbinden oder (wie in Dokumentation) die Sysprop setzen und anderes Backend einsetzen.


----------



## Christian76 (17. Mrz 2008)

Jep, dank dir, daran hats gelegen. Hab zusätzlich noch die Jaxen.jar eingebunden und dann liefs.


----------

